# A score at the thrift shop - Gloat?



## jgedde (Jun 29, 2013)

My wife heard there was a beautiful dining set and china cabinet at a thrift store about 15 minutes away.  They wanted $150.  While we both agreed it wasn't for us, we decided to look around.  I found a novel tool for sharpening chain saw blades while on the saw, and asked my wife jokingly if she knew what it was.  She didn't know, but the proprietor overhead us and asked what it was because he himself didn't know.  When I told him, he asked if I was some kind of machinist...

That got us talking...  He said he had bought a bunch of old tools from a machinist that had passed away and hadn't had time to go through the stuff and put it out.  In fact, he said he had no idea what most of it even was.  So, he took me in the back and started showing me what he brought over (there's still a ton of stuff not yet brought in).

The first thing that caught my eye was a Kennedy toolbox.  Hmmm.  I wondered...  Of course that's where all the good stuff would be kept.  Upon opening it, I found it full of stuff.

I said, what the heck.  I don't have time to sort through all this stuff and make offers for what I wanted.  He of course, hadn't had time to either...  So, I said, how about I make you an offer for the box and everything in it?  He said, go ahead.  I offered him $100 cash on the spot and he readily accepted.  Here's what I got:
















I myself don't know what some of the items are, namely the dial indicator thing in the fourth photo...  I haven't had a chance to really pour through it all, so I don't even know what's in there yet.  I took photos and went and started automotive chores.  She's still sitting in the back of the truck awaiting me.

A good deal?

John


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 29, 2013)

John, that is a great score :thumbzup:
I bet you were glad you went over and did some chatting :biggrin::drinkingbeer:


----------



## schor (Jun 29, 2013)

YOU SUCK!!!!

Nice grab.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 29, 2013)

:thumbsup: You just bought the box for that price, everything in it was free!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 29, 2013)

+1 on Pineyfolks!



Bernie


----------



## Chucketn (Jun 29, 2013)

Fantastic score! Most Kennedys I see on offer go for $200-300US. The stuff in it was probably worth double that again.
I recently picked up a Acet-O=Lite torch kit from Goss, still in the origional packageing. That kit sells online for $135US and up.

Chuck


----------



## stevecmo (Jun 29, 2013)

STOP!!!!!!

THIEF!!!!


Very nice score John!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice score, too bad some of the contents were mistreated but think they can be brought back to real nice condition.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2013)

You sir suck...LOL....nice score, you done good.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 29, 2013)

Good score John. That's right up there with the best of them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 30, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats sweet john, Im learning something new every day, I had absoultly no idea about Kennedy boxes. For years I have in the shop they are three
stacked up, never gave it a though or I always thought it was just another **** box, I can see a wooden 1920s felt lined machinst box but 2to 300dollar
Kenedys I just may sell mine and get a 50 dollar HF one and buy more tooling good score


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jun 30, 2013)

Bravo, very well done!


----------



## JPP Machining (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a pin mic. It can be setup for checking a particular range of size pins for under/over.

Joe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 30, 2013)

sweet pick, 
sometimes it pays big to make small talk!!!!


----------



## george wilson (Jun 30, 2013)

Because of the controversy,I'm not going to say YOU SUCK!!! The fact is,we both suck!! I got a similar chest,even more full of tools way back when I was starting out on my first lathe. It was $100.00 too. That'd be a lot more by now,but it was and still is worth it.

The Kennedy chest was so heavy,I had to take it on a bus rather than try to lug it 3 blocks at the time. It was a great boost to my limited tooling back then. I'm sure you feel much the same way,though I don't know how many tools you already had.


----------



## DaleHeideman (Jun 30, 2013)

That is a device to measure the consistency of the necks of shell casings. I bought one in gun shop years ago assuming it was a one-off some machinist had made. It had no instructions with it nor markings on it.

I never liked it much, preferring to use a ball mike for the purpose. A few months ago I disassembled it to cannibalize the thing.

Does yours have any markings or indication of the maker? Obviously it had no instructions, or you would have known what it is.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice score. And YOU SUCK.


----------



## markknx (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice there is at least 100 dollars worth of HSS bits there if you were to buy the stock new so the tools are all bonus


----------



## dmac (Jul 1, 2013)

Great find. Since the guy said there was more STUFF still coming you can bet he will be looking now . Bet he will have more coming in soon. Sounds like you will be doing a followup soon. That's a nice haul.


----------

